# Computer staying stuck on boot screen



## Ph1l0z0ph3r

So my computer is staying stuck at the boot screen. Any suggestions?


----------



## seahawk83

have you tried getting into safe mode - tap the F8 key when starting computer and choose safe mode - if you can get into safe mode try system restore
System Restore Tutorial
http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/system_restore.htm


----------



## l_b_rex

this can happen if you need a bios update or a conflict between usb devices and Bios. Seen it a lot with printers.
Unplug your printer and try to boot. If that doesn't work, unplug all but mouse, kb, mouse, monitor and power cord. If issue persists than come back to this forum.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r

Still not booting. Tried turning it on with just KB and Monitor. This is the screen it gets stuck on does not let me go pass this screen.


----------



## seahawk83

does anything happen when you hit F10? or F2? if so what comes up
if you can get into bios by hitting F2 look for the option to reset default settings and save and then let it restart
if you get boot menu when hitting F10, what comes up?


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r

Nope nothing happends when F10 or F2 is hit. Just stays stuck on that same screen.


----------



## seahawk83

try this, no gaurantee\
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/win_xp_rec.htm


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r

Actually its loading up into another menu now but its at Verifying DMI Pool Data now but i can go into Bios and the Boot Menu now.


----------



## uneekz

I have the same problem and its not resolving my Pc is from Gateway and it gets stuck at there Logo .. ? please advice
P.S. no upgrades or anything was done to the system it just after a restart got stuck.


----------



## lyricaldisaster

l_b_rex said:


> this can happen if you need a bios update or a conflict between usb devices and Bios. Seen it a lot with printers.
> Unplug your printer and try to boot. If that doesn't work, unplug all but mouse, kb, mouse, monitor and power cord. If issue persists than come back to this forum.


i have tried a bunch of crap but..
this has worked for me thank you dude alot.
ray:ray:ray:


----------



## xXxexpertxXx

SAME PROBLEM! my buddy has the same problem! PLEASE HELP!


----------

